# Atlanta Stove Works Model 28 parts



## Sgtmac (Dec 4, 2016)

I just got an Atlanta Stove Works Model 28.  The rear leg is broken and it is missing one of the latches on the front doors.

Does anyone know where I can get replacement parts?

Also, I can see the stove is not air tight by design.  Should I fill in the gaps as I can with fire mortar?

Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2016)

It's a franklin style fireplace. It will never be air tight. Be careful burning in it, they can be hard to control. Parts may be hard to find. It may take locating another for spares.


----------



## Sgtmac (Dec 4, 2016)

begreen said:


> It's a franklin style fireplace. It will never be air tight. Be careful burning in it, they can be hard to control. Parts may be hard to find. It may take locating another for spares.


Thanks for the info.  I'll seal it up best I can.  see how it works.


----------

